# Hot Tub Install



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

I've got to do a hot tub install next week. I've never done a hot tub and I'm getting rusty on some NEC stuff I don't use. Can anyone throw me some code references. I need to sit down and do some diggin in my codebook tonight.


----------



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

The coincidence? in the General Electric discussion section and Outside hot tub review

I just finished my first one on Friday. Just don't screw up wiring the gfci like I did. The hot tub neutral goes to the gfci, not to the neutral bar. 30 years of wiring them up correctly. Like they say one "Oh sh!t" wipes out all accumulated "Atta boys". Read all of the instructions for all the equipment.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Check out the hot tub manual. Manufacture requirements for conductors are usually oversized. So depending on how hard core your inspector is it's good to check that out.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

No manual is available, it is a used hot tub.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

doubleoh7 said:


> No manual is available, it is a used hot tub.


Did you read the info in art. 680?

Specifically, if the tub is outside, you need an equipotential bond. There has been an addendum to it but I am not sure if your area has accepted it.

What specifically do you want to know


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Did you read the info in art. 680?
> 
> Specifically, if the tub is outside, you need an equipotential bond. There has been an addendum to it but I am not sure if your area has accepted it.
> 
> What specifically do you want to know


 

I am just being lazy and was looking for some relevant article/section numbers. I need to crack open the book and start digging. It will be on a deck. I thought the equipotential bond is not required on a deck.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

doubleoh7 said:


> I am just being lazy and was looking for some relevant article/section numbers. I need to crack open the book and start digging. It will be on a deck. I thought the equipotential bond is not required on a deck.


That depends on what your AHJ wants. The Nec gives no exceptions for it but many inspectors think it is worthless so they don't enforce it. Read the link I posted as it may exempt it anyway.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> That depends on what your AHJ wants. The Nec gives no exceptions for it but many inspectors think it is worthless so they don't enforce it. Read the link I posted as it may exempt it anyway.


 

The install is not subject to inspection. In fact the only jobs subject to inspection here are new construction. Character is doing the right thing when no one is looking.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

No inspection.. Makes it easy. GFCI protection. Conductors sized accordingly. Disconnect over 5' away and accessible.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> No inspection.. Makes it easy. GFCI protection. Conductors sized accordingly. Disconnect over 5' away and accessible.


 

What about 680.41 vs. 680.12. 680.12 says the disconnect has to be there, 680.41 says it don't for a single family dwelling.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

doubleoh7 said:


> What about 680.41 vs. 680.12. 680.12 says the disconnect has to be there, 680.41 says it don't for a single family dwelling.


It boils down to on the outside of a residence you have to have a disconnect more than 5' away from the tub and within sight.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> It boils down to on the outside of a residence you have to have a disconnect more than 5' away from the tub and within sight.


 

680.41 says it doesn't have to be there for a single family residence.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Everything has a disconnect, it's in there.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> Everything has a disconnect, it's in there.


 

Found it - 680.12. Yes, it has to be there. However, it is not an emergency disconnect. It is for maintenance. I'm reading through 680. Are there REQUIRED recepatcles near the hot tub?


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

doubleoh7 said:


> 680.41 says it doesn't have to be there for a single family residence.


680.41 refers to an emergency shut-off switch, such as you'd see at an apartment complex. An emergency shut off is completely different than a service disconnect.
Also, the TIA, while approved, wouldn't take effect until 2014, right?


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

There's a section in there about a required service receptacle within so many foot for a permanently installed pool. There's probably a receptacle that's close on the house. My opinion is that a self contained hot tub isn't permanent but that whole section is a cluster.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

doubleoh7 said:


> Found it - 680.12. Yes, it has to be there. However, it is not an emergency disconnect. It is for maintenance. I'm reading through 680. Are there REQUIRED recepatcles near the hot tub?


Yes, a receptacle is required. It is found the the "must comply with parts I & II section, because an outdoor hot tub has almost identical requirements as a pool, so it has to adhere to parts I,II, &IV


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Damnit. According to 680.21 (1) I can't use UG cable. The grounding conductor is not insulated.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Good luck with this project doubleoh7. 

Some pictures would be helpful.


----------

